
The platform co-op is coming for Uber (2018) - psoots
https://www.yesmagazine.org/economy/2018/01/04/the-platform-co-op-is-coming-for-uber/
======
cs702
I doubt the folks at Uber are losing any sleep over this.

By "platform co-op," the OP means an organization as proposed and promoted by
[https://platform.coop/](https://platform.coop/) : _" Platform cooperatives
are businesses that use a website, mobile app, or protocol to sell goods or
services. They rely on democratic decision-making and shared ownership of the
platform by workers and users."_ Sounds great... but it's unclear to me if the
people promoting these organizations have fully thought through the kinds of
incentives necessary for scaling up successfully in order to compete with the
likes of Uber.

~~~
sharemywin
Eventually Uber has to run a profitable business. At that point I don't see
how national/global scale adds alot of value.

